# lump on Whitney



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I picked Whitney up and felt this lump. I am sure it was not there earlier. Any ideas????


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Is there any chance a little spider nipped her?


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't know. She has not been outside.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

It looks like an umbilical hernia to me.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Critterkrazy said:


> It looks like an umbilical hernia to me.


Yep that is what it looks like. Do they come on suddenly?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

What part of her anatomy is that? I can't tell. If its her shoulder area it could be from her vaccines?


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

elly said:


> Yep that is what it looks like. Do they come on suddenly?


Not usually. Most puppies who have them get them at a very young age. She's probably had it you just didn't notice it. It can be fixed when she gets spayed.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

:smilie_tischkante:


pammy4501 said:


> What part of her anatomy is that? I can't tell. If its her shoulder area it could be from her vaccines?


Stomach around her belly button


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Cathy, it looks like an umbilical hernia...like others have said.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh I'm sorry Cathy. It should be simple to fix.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

It would make sense to be an umbilical hernia. Opey had a hernia when he was a pup but it was removed before I got him. Opey has never had any issues with it. If it is a hernia, thought it may be helpful to know that it probably won't cause any issues for her after it's removed.


----------



## mellamalta (May 19, 2009)

*lump on whitney*

it a very big one if thats what it is have you had her long? the vet would of seen than asap from all her hair i would take her too the vet lumps you don't fool around with. let you vet see her please let me know she a very pretty girl. i have a 6 month old female i wanted too keep for show but she's just to small i don't belive in breeding that small of a girl she so beatiful i'll cry when i aprove her forever home she's like a babie the smaller they are i like to keep them longer better for her but she has not missed a beat i am in love:wub:
millie www.mellamaltamaltese.com


----------



## mellamalta (May 19, 2009)

*whitnet*



lmillette said:


> It would make sense to be an umbilical hernia. Opey had a hernia when he was a pup but it was removed before I got him. Opey has never had any issues with it. If it is a hernia, thought it may be helpful to know that it probably won't cause any issues for her after it's removed.


 if its a ref hernai no big thing when she spayed the can do it then i agree she so pretty but if it the other type of hearna they can fix that too


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh yes then it could be a small umbilical hernia. Nothing serious. Easy to fix.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Amber had an umbilical hernia too, fixed when she was spayed and she's fine. It's a scary thing to to find anything in our fluffs.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cathy -- it looks like an umbilical hernia to me too. Sometimes they stay in (like an innie belly button) and only occassionally pop out. Tilly has a small one that I think I've really only notice about 4-5 times over the last 5 years.

You can have it repaired when she gets spayed or just leave it if it's not big.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I do not know what this is. For my own piece of mind I would take her to the vet before the spay. 
Your vet should see this and make sure it can be fixed during the spay. Also have your vet check her teeth to be sure if she also needs her teeth cleaned.
Any time Rylee needs to be sedated I have her teeth cleaned. She refuses to have anyone brush her teeth. The vet could not even get her to open her mouth and stopped trying because he was afraid he would hurt her. She has very strong jaws.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Cathy -- it looks like an umbilical hernia to me too. Sometimes they stay in (like an innie belly button) and only occassionally pop out. Tilly has a small one that I think I've really only notice about 4-5 times over the last 5 years.
> 
> You can have it repaired when she gets spayed or just leave it if it's not big.


Thank you Lynn. I will have the vet take a look but I am sure that is what it is.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

That's what it looks like to me, too. I'm sure it will be fine and can be fixed, but I also agree you should let the vet have a look prior to spaying.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Yup, sure looks like an umbilical hernia to me too...like others have said. Bailey used to have one too - funny thing is, I never noticed it when he first came home but it became prominent a couple of weeks later. He had already been neutered so I didn't want to have him put under just for this....but he had to have an exploratory abdominal surgery last year for a suspected blockage so the vet fixed the hernia at that time. You can get Whitney's fixed at the time of her spay.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

:wub:Thank you sm friends:wub: just back from vet and yes it is an umbilical cord hernia. I can have it fixed when she is spayed. I love my vet she did not charge me, said it would be silly, she missed it too. I talked to her breeder and she had not noticed It and her vet did not feel it so it was not in her records. Thank you all again for your support.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Good news!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cathy - I'm relieved. When we find something there's that little gulp we make praying it's nothing. Luckily the hernia seems to be somewhat common and easily fixable during a spay. :thumbsup: Don't you just love when you love your vet?:wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cathy I am just seeing this, but had no clue or info. Happy that you have seen the vet and this is an easy fix. Hugs to you and Whitney. :wub:


----------

